

Warren Buffett’s New 80th Birthday Vow: Work Past 100 - sayemm
http://blogs.wsj.com/deals/2010/08/27/on-80th-birthday-buffett-vows-to-work-past-100/

======
nostrademons
"“I plan to work past 100 but to do so I may have to learn to think outside
the box,” Buffett tellls Deal Journal."

Pun intended?

